# Hair gloss treatments?



## Liz

Has anyone ever used a hair gloss treatment? I heard you do it like once a month and it makes your hair shiny.


----------



## keaLoha

Liz, please tell me more. I'd like to give this a try, but not sure if my stylist does this.


----------



## Lealabell

I do a gloss treatment at home every 2 weeks. I use tigi bed head Chocolate Head. I repairs my hair and makes it look really glossy and shiny. You can guess what it leaves it smelling of too! :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98

Liz, are you talking about a conditioning/shine treatment or a clear color gloss? I really like JaZzing's clear for a nice shine. It's like a hair dye, but it's clear, so it adds a nice shine without adding a color. You just put it on... warm it a little with a hairdryer, and then rinse it out. Its a good option if you like the staying power of a dye, but a nice shiny result.


----------



## Liz

i'm not sure what it is exactly. i just heard about a gloss treatment, something that will make your hair shiny.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* i'm not sure what it is exactly. i just heard about a gloss treatment, something that will make your hair shiny. I would try the JazZing... if you can get it (I get mine at Sally's) 











*SHINY-SHEER HAIRCOLOR *

THE ART OF SHEER HAIRCOLOR PERFECTED!

&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE width=439 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=431&gt;


*Gentle formula can be used immediately after relaxer*
*Intermixable shades for dramatic effects* 
*Inspires multiple shade usage* 
*No alcohol - No peroxide - No ammonia - More shine* 
*Jazzing is temporary, but just turn on the heat for semi-permanent results* 
*3 oz. applicator bottle*
&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=center align=left colSpan=2&gt;*# 75000 - Clairol Jazzing Hair Color - 3 oz.* &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=center align=left colSpan=2&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle rowSpan=5&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

I get the "Clear" one (#10) and heat it up with the dryer for a semi-perm result... and since it's clear, there's no color - just the shine!


----------



## Liz

cool. thanks! i'll have to check it out next time i'm over by sallys


----------



## Sofia

I usually get a gloss treatment after I get my highlights. Makes my hair silky, shiny and so soft. Suppose to get it done every 4 or so weeks I think.


----------



## stacie0129

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I usually get a gloss treatment after I get my highlights. Makes my hair silky, shiny and so soft. Suppose to get it done every 4 or so weeks I think. I don't have any highlights but I'm going to try it too!Thanks for the info Janelle


----------



## NYAngel98

Anytime!!


----------



## Lisa329

I have been wanting to try a gloss, but didn't know what kind. I am going to check it out at Sally's tomorrow. Can anyone buy it or do you have to have your cosmetology license?

thanks!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I would try the JazZing... if you can get it (I get mine at Sally's) 











*SHINY-SHEER HAIRCOLOR *

*THE ART OF SHEER HAIRCOLOR PERFECTED!*

&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE width=439 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=431&gt;


*Gentle formula can be used immediately after relaxer*
*Intermixable shades for dramatic effects* 
*Inspires multiple shade usage* 
*No alcohol - No peroxide - No ammonia - More shine* 
*Jazzing is temporary, but just turn on the heat for semi-permanent results* 
*3 oz. applicator bottle*
&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;
&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=center align=left colSpan=2&gt;*# 75000 - Clairol Jazzing Hair Color - 3 oz.* &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=center align=left colSpan=2&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=middle rowSpan=5&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

I get the "Clear" one (#10) and heat it up with the dryer for a semi-perm result... and since it's clear, there's no color - just the shine!


----------



## sugersoul

i always wanted to try a gloss treatment but will it leave my hair flat without a trace of volume?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *luckylabonte* I have been wanting to try a gloss, but didn't know what kind. I am going to check it out at Sally's tomorrow. Can anyone buy it or do you have to have your cosmetology license?thanks!

Nope, anyone can buy it at Sally's


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* i always wanted to try a gloss treatment but will it leave my hair flat without a trace of volume? It's really not heavy or anything... it's just a clear gloss. Almost like a hair dye, but clear. It might make it a little softer, but won't really change the amt. of volume you have. It's really just to add shine.


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* It's really not heavy or anything... it's just a clear gloss. Almost like a hair dye, but clear. It might make it a little softer, but won't really change the amt. of volume you have. It's really just to add shine.




oHH,THIS IS SOMETHING I GOTTA TRY!! Thanks Janelle


----------



## Lisa329

I got the JazZing clear gloss today and can't wait to try it.

How long should I leave it on? The instructions say 5-10 mins which is a wide time frame.





Also it says process without heat, but Janelle said to heat it up with the dryer?

thanks!


----------



## sugersoul

*planning to get some it too



i was wondering...does it cover up split ends?*

*cause i remeber i tried the Bedhead Chocolate Head one left my hair shiny, but VERY dry.*


----------



## NYAngel98

Hey gals!

It can help with the appearance of split ends, but it's not a cure... eventually you WILL have to get that trim!! lol

I used a hair dryer to heat mine... helps it absorb better, and the more absorbed, the longer the shine will last.

You can leave it in for 10min. if your hair is 'normal'... I put it on, and blow dried it until it was almost like totally dry and sort of 'hardened'. It's only a gloss coat, so it really isn't going to damage your hair if you leave it on for more than 5 min. - Actually I don't think 5 min. is enough anyway.


----------



## Marisol

Good info! I am getting my hair highlighted in about two weeks and want to preserve the way that it looks.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Good info! I am getting my hair highlighted in about two weeks and want to preserve the way that it looks. This will help seal the color in - so it'll last a bit longer.


----------



## Lisa329

Thanks!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey gals!
It can help with the appearance of split ends, but it's not a cure... eventually you WILL have to get that trim!! lol

I used a hair dryer to heat mine... helps it absorb better, and the more absorbed, the longer the shine will last.

You can leave it in for 10min. if your hair is 'normal'... I put it on, and blow dried it until it was almost like totally dry and sort of 'hardened'. It's only a gloss coat, so it really isn't going to damage your hair if you leave it on for more than 5 min. - Actually I don't think 5 min. is enough anyway.


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *luckylabonte* Thanks! Anytime~!


----------



## sugersoul

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Anytime~!



hey girl, i just saw your pic in ur notepad, how did u get your hair so volumized? 
i have super flat hair, is there anything i can do besides volumizing mousse?


----------



## NYAngel98

which pic??? If I see the pic, I could probably tell you what I used ...





Originally Posted by *sugersoul* hey girl, i just saw your pic in ur notepad, how did u get your hair so volumized? 
i have super flat hair, is there anything i can do besides volumizing mousse?


----------

